
Ask HN: What do you do on the weekends in Mountain View CA - mrburton
I&#x27;m curious if any engineers go some place to talk tech, share ideas, discuss trends in tech etc.
======
wizzerking
I go to ShoreLine Park. Sometimes there is a concert, sometimes just sail If
you are into biking then Huddard park out on the other side of 280

